# Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings



## richhickey (Jan 28, 2020)

I wanted to give a heads up and first impressions on http://xsample.de/xsample%20contemporary%20solo%20strings.htm (Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings). 

Apparently it was released last month (?) but I haven't heard anything about it here or elsewhere.

This is a Kontakt (full) library of 4 solo string instruments (violin/viola/cello/bass).

There are plenty of articulations on tap - good consideration for senza vib as well as vib, stac, spic, sfz, marcato trem etc. A single lovely flautando, Several artics each in sul pont and con sord. Plus a ton of harmonics, glisses, pizz variants and other esoterics to support 'contemporary' composition. The demo video emphasizes these but the meat and potatoes here are _very good_.

The base sound is completely dry (though there are lots of included IRs, and fancy room control too). Just a beautiful chamber string sound with plenty of wood and rosin. It appears to be recorded chromatically, with most core artics having 3 velocity layers. For the core long artics, separate velocity switched and CC crossfaded variations are supplied. It works wonderfully in MIR.

Speaking of crossfades, a highlight of this lib for me is the excellent (seems phase aligned?) xf support. The library is remarkably free of the phasing and doubling that can make expressive solo sampled instruments so difficult to achieve. It is easily the best of any solo string library I have, and I have far too many.

Consistency of artics/control between the instruments is extremely high - there's none of this "violins can but violas can't" stuff. Consistency of dynamics is very good.

The legato is scripted so nothing for legato-heads to get excited about. There's a single timing param with CC control. I found it quite satisfactory. Trills are also scripted and somewhat awkward to access. I'll probably just perform them myself. RRs are also emulated, with lots of control.

Another area of interest for me is single-tracking in DAW and use within notation programs and it is clear that this is one of the design targets. This is a single track per instrument library. You load the violin patch and _all_ 88 of the violin articulation presets are available, switchable via a single CC. Coupled with the high-quality xf support for dynamics and hairpins, and inter-instrument consistency (identical preset maps), and huge articulation set, I think expression/notation maps for this library will be a breeze. (I'll let you know 

The ensemble-izing support is quite credible and flexible. You can get 2-5 voices, control over the range of detuning, the range of timing discrepancies, and the amount of variability within those ('alive'-ness). Each of which can be dynamically controlled via CC. It sounds really good.

There are a ton of other features I might never use - a phrase maker, aleatoric support, 'room walking' etc.

I am super impressed and very excited about this library. It sounds really good. It's lightweight, loads fast, saves fast. Control is straightforward, musicality is high. It's kind of old school but wow, it jumps to the head of the line for me in sound quality and utility.

Whenever the discussion here goes to "which lib for string quartets, chamber etc", Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings should be in the conversation, IMO. For reference, I have most of VSL/SF/OT/CH.

This is not a sponsored review. I just discovered the library on the Xsample site, and paid full price for it, my first purchase from Xsample. Furthermore, I got several questions answered via email over the weekend. I was so impressed I went back and bought most of the rest of what they sell 

*Highly recommended*.


----------



## ism (Jan 28, 2020)

Any sense of how they compare to other offerings? That is, where they fit with the solo string landscape?


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks to you, I'm discovering this library and this developer. I like the sound of the demos, I would tell they are not written "to the samples", therefore you can tell, sometimes, that it's a sample library. But I bet you can do amazing things with it! I'm very intrigued 

I took a look at the rest of the catalog. I found some amazing stuff, like the "jazz trumpet" that has "trumpet in water (tones)" and "trumpet in water (sounds)" patches. That's amazing, new sounds, very exciting!

And the legato for the muted trumpet in the default AIL library is really good, and I mean, amazingly good! Hear that, at 0:53:



I'm gonna have a serious look at that. Thank you very much!


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh, also:


richhickey said:


> The legato is scripted


 I think I can hear some portamento in the demos. Is it scripted as well? I'd say it sounds decent, believable, more so than the "regular" one.



Or is this not the Contemporary library?


----------



## richhickey (Jan 28, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> Oh, also:
> 
> I think I can hear some portamento in the demos. Is it scripted as well? I'd say it sounds decent, believable, more so than the "regular" one.
> 
> ...




That example is not the contemporary, but in both the legato speed control goes from a slight slur through to a portamento.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 28, 2020)

Their website/shop is truly horrendous.


----------



## Hans Josef (Jan 28, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Their website/shop is truly horrendous.


You can't make everyone happy.


----------



## ptram (Jan 28, 2020)

I can't fully understand the difference with the older solo strings.

Paolo


----------



## Hans Josef (Jan 28, 2020)

ptram said:


> I can't fully understand the difference with the older solo strings.
> 
> Paolo


Different players, different instruments.


----------



## richhickey (Jan 28, 2020)

ism said:


> Any sense of how they compare to other offerings? That is, where they fit with the solo string landscape?



Yes, they compare quite well so far. (I will only mention other libs I own below)

True solo, so not just for first chair work. Thus they sound better for exposed solo than Spitfire Solo, OT FC, LASS FC. But a chamber vibe, so less good for soaring over the orchestra.

Dry, like VSL and CH (my two favorite solo string libs). Fewer artics than VSL (but some more esoteric), more than CH. Just one of each instrument, and tight room-less samples, so the GB size is deceptive vs others. There is a lot of sound here, not multiplied by room ringout and dozens of mics.

The sound is fuller and more sonorous than VSL solo, more body and rosin. Perhaps less body than CH, but more composed and less harsh. OTOH, if you really want to rock out nobody touches the top 3 dynamic levels of CH  Responsiveness is as good (they are all quite agile).

The xfades are better than both VSL and CH, thus performing dynamics is fluid. This to me is perhaps the crux of the library - you can swell around to your heart's content, like with SM, but with a much more realistic and pleasing sound.

Really good senza vib, and relatively subtle performed vib. This is a biggie for my tastes.

No arcs or other pre-emoted stuff like Virharmonic/Emotional/JB. No canned shorts of varying lengths, just spic and stac. Nothing like VSL's performed trill transitions, repetitions etc. If you have the time and inclination nothing gives you what VSL does for frankensteining together a performance.

The ensemblify is better than with CH. The a3 is an almost unfairly easy and good chamber sound. Dynamic control over timing and pitch variation compares somewhat to VSL's humanization system (w/o the time envelopes) - you can definitely vary the tightness over sections of a piece or particular runs. If you could split the voice outputs (you can't) for different eqs and positioning it could be a poor man's Dimension strings, and easier to use.

It's probably in its own league re: contemporary and aleatoric support, but I haven't tried it.

In time maybe I'll miss the connective tissue artics that VSL provides. But I really like the sound and these samples work even better than VSL's silent stage samples do in MIR, so my investment in MIR still applies.

The intangible effect, compared to other libs, is one of relief - this is a lib you can just fire up and get on with it. These strings just sound good throughout their ranges, play really well, won't require much fuss to control etc. They can be pretty w/o over-emoting, austere w/o being unpleasant, quiet to loud (but not harsh, except the overpressure artic, which is extreme).

I hope that helps.

p.s. as far as the website goes, yeah. However, there's been plenty of recent pushback against marketing vs quality control and attention to detail. Here it's the opposite. I know what I prefer


----------



## CGR (Jan 28, 2020)

richhickey said:


> . . . p.s. as far as the website goes, yeah. However, there's been plenty of recent pushback against marketing vs quality control and attention to detail. Here it's the opposite. I know what I prefer



Hans Josef simply goes about creating some very high quality, realistic virtual instruments without all the fanfare. Discovered his libraries a few years ago - a hidden gem in my opinion.


----------



## Hans Josef (Jan 28, 2020)

Xsample is a small business and we don't want to compete with much much greater companies like VSL, SF and so on. We know that there is not so a great market for contemporary music. So we must decide where we put our work. So, perharps the website is not so actual . I'm sorry if our website is not as you would expect.


----------



## lychee (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello

Xsample instruments sound very good to my ears, and I don't know if I should thank you or hate you for this discovery, because I now want to put my plugins in the trash.

I would have a little question though, does it handle the divisi?
If the answer is yes, this would be the ultimate plugin for me.

Best regards.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 28, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> Xsample is a small business and we don't want to compete with much much greater companies like VSL, SF and so on. We know that there is not so a great market for contemporary music. So we must decide where we put our work. So, perharps the website is not so actual . I'm sorry if our website is not as you would expect.


Hey Hans! I've had Xsamples K5 and the strings Extended Edition for quite a while now, are these new libraries you've made? And why didn't you tell me....?


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 28, 2020)

Those trumpets sound mighty fine. Tempted...


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for this @richhickey. I'm thinking about writing a string 4tet soon and this might just help me decide.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 29, 2020)

Any other audio or videos?

@richhickey from your review it seems amazing, but I've had my heart broken before.

(_looking at you, CSSS_)


----------



## CT (Jan 29, 2020)

I've been meaning to properly look at these for a while now. I think they may have a lot to offer beyond the many more traditional choices out there. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 29, 2020)

Okay, sorry for hijacking that thread again, but I'm now stuck on a loop with these libraries. That walkthrough of the Extended Solo Strings (yes, sorry, not the Contemporary ones) is highly impressive...


----------



## Oxytoxine (Jan 29, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> Okay, sorry for hijacking that thread again, but I'm now stuck on a loop with these libraries. That walkthrough of the Extended Solo Strings (yes, sorry, not the Contemporary ones) is highly impressive...





Wow, I can not believe that I see / hear this for the first time!

I’ve sold all my superfluous organs for way too many solo strings, but never heard of those. Granted, the interface looks intimidating, but the sound seems gorgeous and the possibilities extremely comprehensive, stunning!

Thank you and the OP for making me aware of Xsamples.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 29, 2020)

I was about to buy the Solo Strings sometime in March or April, but I didn't dare.
Reminds me to deal with it.


----------



## mcovarrubiasi (Jan 29, 2020)

Very interesting. I am songwriter doing alternative rock and I am always looking for creative string libraries to do more expressive parts such as what Nick Cave and Warren Ellis write (the last Nick Cave album, full of slides, hit me hard).

Question: Am I fine with full Kontakt 5? It says you need the Xsamples Notation Tool. I saw you can download it, but what is it for? Do I really need it if I don't use notation software?


----------



## richhickey (Jan 29, 2020)

mcovarrubiasi said:


> Very interesting. I am songwriter doing alternative rock and I am always looking for creative string libraries to do more expressive parts such as what Nick Cave and Warren Ellis write (the last Nick Cave album, full of slides, hit me hard).
> 
> Question: Am I fine with full Kontakt 5? It says you need the Xsamples Notation Tool. I saw you can download it, but what is it for? Do I really need it if I don't use notation software?



It's fine in Kontakt 5, that's what I used. No, the notation support is just an added plus, not needed for use.


----------



## Hans Josef (Jan 29, 2020)

mcovarrubiasi said:


> Very interesting. I am songwriter doing alternative rock and I am always looking for creative string libraries to do more expressive parts such as what Nick Cave and Warren Ellis write (the last Nick Cave album, full of slides, hit me hard).


Unfortunately I don't know the music of Nick Cave and Warren Ellis.
But I'll try to show the different ways how to make glissandi, slides, 
legato and adding additional artificial vibrato with the Xsample Solo Strings 
in a future tutorial video.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 29, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> Unfortunately I don't know the music of Nick Cave and Warren Ellis.
> But I'll try to show the different ways how to make glissandi, slides,
> legato and adding additional artificial vibrato with the Xsample Solo Strings
> in a future tutorial video.


This is good, the legato behaviour interests me a lot.


----------



## mcovarrubiasi (Jan 29, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> Unfortunately I don't know the music of Nick Cave and Warren Ellis.
> But I'll try to show the different ways how to make glissandi, slides,
> legato and adding additional artificial vibrato with the Xsample Solo Strings
> in a future tutorial video.



Thanks! I will probably get the viola soon.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 29, 2020)

Sounds great, Hans. It would would help to hear a simple walkthrough of the long articulations.


----------



## ptram (Jan 29, 2020)

@Hans Josef, is there a special crossgrade price for owners of the previous library?

Paolo


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 29, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Sounds great, Hans. It would would help to hear a simple walkthrough of the long articulations.


Yes please...not everyone will be interested in the more exotic articulations: a lot of us would perhaps buy theses just because you can make nice string melody lines with them. But: we would like to hear them first  . The sound is quite intimate and raw somehow, but I like it.


----------



## chapbot (Jan 29, 2020)

So far the ordering experience has not been good. Paid, got Paypal receipt, no download link. Probably won't hear anything from them until tomorrow because of the time difference. In 2020 I expect to place an order, get a download link and get to work. And the website is indeed a mess but thought I'd take a chance.


----------



## richhickey (Jan 29, 2020)

I did a version of the classic - @Christof 's The Robber, with Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings:


----------



## Hans Josef (Jan 30, 2020)

ptram said:


> @Hans Josef, is there a special crossgrade price for owners of the previous library?
> 
> Paolo


There will be no upgrade/crossgrade as it is a separate new library. But since our existing customers are welcome we will give a discount. The amount of the discount will depend on the products already registered.
This offer applies to all existing Xsample customers.


----------



## Hans Josef (Jan 30, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> Yes please...not everyone will be interested in the more exotic articulations: a lot of us would perhaps buy theses just because you can make nice string melody lines with them. But: we would like to hear them first  . The sound is quite intimate and raw somehow, but I like it.


There is a misunderstanding. I want to make a tutorial
to show the different ways to achieve glissandi, slides, different legato 
and different vibrato with Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings.
My plan is not to show you how you can make nice melody lines. 
But perharps I misunderstood you too.


----------



## richhickey (Jan 30, 2020)

Here's another Robber using Xsamples Contemporary Strings' ensemble feature - 3x each part. This was done by simply flipping the ensemble setting to 3 on each preset, though there are more controls I didn't touch for timing and tuning. I also adjusted the mics in MIR to wide cardioid. That's it.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 30, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> There is a misunderstanding. I want to make a tutorial
> to show the different ways to achieve glissandi, slides, different legato
> and different vibrato with Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings.
> My plan is not to show you how you can make nice melody lines.
> But perharps I misunderstood you too.



Hi @Hans Josef the request is simply for a video that demonstrates the various longs.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 30, 2020)

Wish they were on sale. At $150 I'd pull the trigger.


----------



## SergeD (Jan 30, 2020)

richhickey said:


> Here's another Robber using Xsamples Contemporary Strings' ensemble feature



Sounds great. I'm curious, is the tuning set to A440 Hz.


----------



## richhickey (Jan 30, 2020)

SergeD said:


> Sounds great. I'm curious, is the tuning set to A440 Hz.



Yes, 440.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 30, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> There is a misunderstanding. I want to make a tutorial
> to show the different ways to achieve glissandi, slides, different legato
> and different vibrato with Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings.
> My plan is not to show you how you can make nice melody lines.
> But perharps I misunderstood you too.


Shure you did...and it feels ugly..


----------



## SergeD (Jan 30, 2020)

richhickey said:


> Yes, 440.


Thanks.


----------



## DSmolken (Jan 31, 2020)

I like the idea of this a lot. Indeed, though it might be intended for contemporary art music, it should really work great for indie pop or even hip-hop beats.


----------



## VVEremita (Jan 31, 2020)

I am really intrigued by the woodwinds as well. I hope for more user demos or official demos to show the longs for woodwinds and contemporary solo strings. I need soft yet expressive low dynamics. 

Otherwise I'll get a single instrument to try it out myself. Really interesting library. I like the understatement-factor of the whole appearance.


----------



## lychee (Feb 2, 2020)

I already have a few banks of string samples like Embertone Intimate and Chris Hein Ensemble Strings, but either one is heavy in memory and is not good in imitation of an enssemble, or the other does not handle the multi legato and is sampled too straight to my taste, without small shifts that would make it all more human.

I was thinking about buying the Solo And Ensemble Strings bank from Samplemodeling when I saw your thread on Xsample.

Xsample's sound is very convincing and all with a reduced memory weight.
I'd be interested in taking the "Complete" pack to have a full orchestra, but there are 2 things that make me hesitate.

First of all, does Xsample handle the multi-legato/divisi?
Then I did not like too much the sounds of the ensemble mode that I heard in the few demos I could find.

Could someone take a bit of his time to do a simple demo of this mode by abusing the alive and timer options to make it more (too) human?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JEPA (Feb 2, 2020)

lychee said:


> ensemble mode


I didn't find an ensemble mode in the videos. As far as I knew these all are individual instruments, not ensemble patches???


----------



## ptram (Feb 2, 2020)

I've not yet purchased the new strings (will do in the next hours), but with the old ones ensembles could be automatically created, and some presets already proposed them. It's a simulation, made with different round robins of the same solo instruments, but it might work in some situations. You can listen the strings ensemble in a demo (the Timpani one, if I remember correctly). I wouldn't however get these instruments for the ensemble capabilities, but for how good and unique they are as solo instruments.

Paolo


----------



## VVEremita (Feb 3, 2020)

I am curious how rebows are handled by this library. There are several ways to do it. Endless loops without rebows (basically not handling it) , manual rebows, notes just ending on their own (Chris Hein), baked-in rebows (Spitfire). I find it very important for solo work to get that right.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2020)

I think the sound is fantastic, based on the two samples Robert provided on the previous page. I was having problems finding any other demos on the official website. Perhaps I missed it but all I could find were links to the cart for each product...suggestion to make the demos easy to find if they are on the website?


----------



## ptram (Feb 4, 2020)

VVEremita said:


> I am curious how rebows are handled by this library.


I tried with notes with a very small gap between them (quasi-legato), with and without damper pedal down. With damper pedal down there is a smooth change, without it is more marked.

Xsample XCSS bow change.aif


----------



## MaxOctane (Feb 4, 2020)

richhickey said:


> Whenever the discussion here goes to "which lib for string quartets, chamber etc", Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings should be in the conversation, IMO. For reference, I have most of VSL/SF/OT/CH.



@richhickey thanks for the detailed review. I'm super excited about this. You say this lib should be "in the conversation" for quartet work, but how does it stack up against those four? 

My experience, in context of classical quartet pieces (Haydn, Beethoven, Dvorak, ...):

CSSS - unusable. Over the top vibrato kills it
Spitfire Sacconi - nice sound overall but high-register longs are weak; dynamics and stereo field are inconsistent between instruments and artics. What a shame!
Spitfire Solo Strings - nice overall but missing a usable range of shorts (that is, the longs and pizz are great but the in-betweens are missing)
Chris Hein - demos are impressive but I don't get along with it. Never mastered the interface (selecting artics) for some reason. I should give it another try.


----------



## richhickey (Feb 4, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> @richhickey thanks for the detailed review. I'm super excited about this. You say this lib should be "in the conversation" for quartet work, but how does it stack up against those four?
> 
> My experience, in context of classical quartet pieces (Haydn, Beethoven, Dvorak, ...):
> 
> ...



I don't have CSSS, because to me all the quartet demos sound like 8 players 

I don't disagree with your comments regarding SF. I have both and rarely use. To me SF samples sound great in isolation - I play a note and go oooh, that's nice. Then I try to string them together to make a line and struggle mightily with the room, the levels, the panning, the vib, the transitions, the consistency etc.

As I said in a message above, the real (dry) competition is CH and VSL, both of which are great.

CH has an impressive set of shorts - stac/spic x 6 durations each, with a lot of dynamic levels. Some of the highest dynamics can get strident, but if that's what you need you have it. I think CH has a better legato and body, XS better xfade and ensemble.

VSL is king of artics and every time I get away from them I miss something. Performance trills, fast and slow legatos, proper detaches etc. And the generally great legatos. And consistency. They need the most work to tease body out of the sound.

Xsamples is the easiest to take out and go. It has a simple control strategy (flat CC addressing and all artics loaded). No need to figure out matrix switching, noteheads etc. CH and VSL allow for more/most sculpting at a cost in complexity.


----------



## MaxOctane (Feb 4, 2020)

Again, awesome help @richhickey 

So the big question: for someone who owns (but hasn't gotten along with) CH, is this a strong buy for traditional quartet writing and mockups? Or, would you recommend doubling down on CH, or even going for VSL?

BTW, here's a Dvorak quartet using SCS and SF Solo Strings. It's mostly pizz so it lends itself well to sample libs.


----------



## MaxOctane (Feb 4, 2020)

richhickey said:


> To me SF samples sound great in isolation - I play a note and go oooh, that's nice.



So true! Like a sucker, I still keep falling for it


----------



## richhickey (Feb 4, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> Again, awesome help @richhickey
> 
> So the big question: for someone who owns (but hasn't gotten along with) CH, is this a strong buy for traditional quartet writing and mockups? Or, would you recommend doubling down on CH, or even going for VSL?
> 
> BTW, here's a Dvorak quartet using SCS and SF Solo Strings. It's mostly pizz so it lends itself well to sample libs.



This thread still has versions of the same quartet done using CH, VSL and Xsamples Extended, among others, it might help you decide:





__





String quartet examples


hi all, I'd like to hear how different solo strings libraries perform in a real world kind of setting... I've prepared a midi file of first 60 bars of Debussy's strings quartet, and it would be nice and useful for me if someone who owns solo strings libraries could render this file, with all...




vi-control.net





CH is a great lib, certainly worth a second look if you already own it. VSL is more work and a more complex control system, so depending on which aspect of CH you didn't get along with you might not get along with it either


----------



## Hans Josef (Feb 5, 2020)

I made now a tutorial for the new Contemporary Solo Strings.
Maybe I can use it to answer some questions that I haven't answered yet.


----------



## JEPA (Feb 5, 2020)

this is the best strings library I have ever heard!


----------



## MaxOctane (Feb 6, 2020)

Downloaded and installed today and had a couple of hours to play with it. *Fantastic solo string library*! This is very promising for quartet work.

I took the Debussy project I shared in an earlier post and converted it to this lib. Default IRs, no processing except some velocity adjustments + level balancing, and string quartet positioning.


----------



## ptram (Mar 3, 2020)

Dear @Hans Josef , maybe I've missed it, but is there a list of the "undefined" noises somewhere? Going into editing doesn't show the name of the individual sounds/effects, and I can't find them in the manual.

I know a musician should be able to recognize them, but I admit to be in trouble with some of them.

Paolo


----------



## axb312 (Mar 3, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> @richhickey thanks for the detailed review. I'm super excited about this. You say this lib should be "in the conversation" for quartet work, but how does it stack up against those four?
> 
> My experience, in context of classical quartet pieces (Haydn, Beethoven, Dvorak, ...):
> 
> ...



Vibrato can be turned on and off in CSSS. It is in no way unusable.


----------



## ism (Mar 4, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Vibrato can be turned on and off in CSSS. It is in no way unusable.



It is in *some* ways unusable. 

If you're writing lines that on-off vibrato works just fine it's useable. 

If you're writing lines that on-off vibrato just doesn't work it's unusable.


----------



## Hans Josef (Mar 4, 2020)

ptram said:


> Dear @Hans Josef , maybe I've missed it, but is there a list of the "undefined" noises somewhere? Going into editing doesn't show the name of the individual sounds/effects, and I can't find them in the manual.
> 
> I know a musician should be able to recognize them, but I admit to be in trouble with some of them.
> 
> Paolo


They are "undefined" because we didn't find a name for them.


----------



## ptram (Mar 4, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> They are "undefined" because we didn't find a name for them.


I see. Imagination has to be used here!

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Mar 5, 2020)

@Hans Josef , please allow me another question about the more exoteric articulations. Am I wrong, or some of the more extreme sounds (bowed on bridge, rosin, dead notes) are only available in the old Acoustic Instruments library, and not in the new Contemporary Solo Strings?

I can use the old library for these things, but if they are included somewhere in the new one, I'll just use the new one.

Paolo


----------



## Hans Josef (Mar 6, 2020)

Xsample AIL Part 4 Solo Strings (+Extended Edition Add-on) and the new Contemporary Solo Strings Library has slightly different playing style/articulation sets.


----------



## Bob Morabito (May 3, 2020)

Hi I had written a long review of the original Xsample Solo Strings and have some questions about this new library. I emailed Hans twice but no reply!

Some questions about this please:


1)What is the cost?


2) does it work on MacOS 10.9.5? Sibelius 7 and 7.5?


3) Slides::


a) do they cover the entire range of each the string instrument and go up and down?


b) can they be used with Multiple stops? How many notes?


c) what is the largest interval you can slide?


d) how are they gotten in Sibelius? A gliss line and something else?


4} with gettato and overpressure do they both cover the range of each of the string instruments, or do they skip some like the old ovepressure did in the past? It was called something else..maybe bow strokes?

Thanks so much Bob


----------



## CT (May 3, 2020)

Sorry if this question is answered somewhere obvious, but is the legato in these libraries completely scripted?

Yep, right in the first post. Never mind. Had to ask though, because it sounds quite good. This is the sort of "dry sample" I can get behind.


----------



## Hans Josef (May 4, 2020)

Bob Morabito said:


> Hi I had written a long review of the original Xsample Solo Strings and have some questions about this new library. I emailed Hans twice but no reply!
> 
> Some questions about this please:
> 
> ...



Notation support is a bonus feature. But our libraries works with Sibelius.


----------



## Bob Morabito (May 4, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> Notation support is a bonus feature. But our libraries works with Sibelius.


I didn't read anything about using this library with Sibelius as being a "bonus feature" in any of the information or videos on you site..is there an extra charge for this? From what I read, it was similar to all other versions of the Solo Strings and the other instruments in that it worked in a DAW, or Notation programs?

Also none of my questions were answered here--or by the two emails I sent, which is why I posted here. Please read them again Hans and address these questions as without them I am unable to make an informed decision as to whether to see about acquiring this library or passing on any information about it to others, as there was no notice at all about this library being available--I just happened by luck to come across it.

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## wcreed51 (May 4, 2020)

This library requires the full version of Kontakt. It will work in any DAW or notation program that can host VST intruments, which is pretty much everything but MuseScore.


----------



## Bob Morabito (May 6, 2020)

Bob Morabito said:


> Hi I had written a long review of the original Xsample Solo Strings and have some questions about this new library. I emailed Hans twice but no reply!
> 
> Some questions about this please:
> 
> ...




Hi..if ANYONE could possibly answer these questions Id very much appreciate it. I've emailed Hans THREE times plus posted here, all to no avail.

Sadly this is how it always is..


----------



## nolotrippen (May 6, 2020)

Bob Morabito said:


> Hi..if ANYONE could possibly answer these questions Id very much appreciate it. I've emailed Hans THREE times plus posted here, all to no avail.
> 
> Sadly this is how it always is..


Not a good sign.


----------



## Hans Josef (May 6, 2020)

To answer your questions:
I can't make you another price as mentioned in the shop.
So why should I answer to your other questions?

But since you are complain about Xsamples support I will do this now:

2) since the Library is a Kontakt library it works with MacOS 10.9.5
and since we have a Sibelius sound set as free bonus feature it also works with Sibelius.
You need to use the free Xsample Notation Tool multi script.

3) There are different possibilities to get slides. If you mean the sampled slides this can be done
in Sibelius with text expressions. You can read this in our "Notation Key Word Overview" available
here: downloads
a) Yes
b) Yes / How many you want and your CPU can.
c) theoretical there is no limit
d) see under point three chapter one
4) gettato and overpressure covers chromatical the range of each string instrument.


----------



## Hans Josef (May 6, 2020)

miket said:


> Sorry if this question is answered somewhere obvious, but is the legato in these libraries completely scripted?
> 
> Yep, right in the first post. Never mind. Had to ask though, because it sounds quite good. This is the sort of "dry sample" I can get behind.


Thank you for the compliment. The library has scripted legato and you can also use sampled slides through function keys.


----------



## Anders Wall (May 6, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> I can't make you another price as mentioned in the shop.


I wonder if it might be that @Bob Morabito hasn't found the shop page.
Without owning any of your instruments, sorry about that they do sound great, this thread did make me browse through your homepage.

So Bob, if I'm not misstaken, the *price for the bundle is €321 or €89 per instrument*.

All the best,

Anders


----------



## Bob Morabito (May 6, 2020)

Anders Wall said:


> I wonder if it might be that @Bob Morabito hasn't found the shop page.
> Without owning any of your instruments, sorry about that they do sound great, this thread did make me browse through your homepage.
> 
> So Bob, if I'm not misstaken, the *price for the bundle is €321 or €89 per instrument*.
> ...



Thanks so much Anders. I appreciate your kind reply!

As noted by others here the site is very difficult to navigate..in short, sadly its a mess, and there are never any support notices about updates to older products, or announcements about new products mailed/emailed out, so you have NO way of knowing.

And then many emails are not answered by Hans Josef, or questions sufficiently answered here--you can see it took 3 repeated emails to him, PLUS posting here, and again REposting here to get a response.

It wasnt always like this, when Hans had a partner...

Thanks again Anders for your reply. I appreciate it
Bob


----------



## Bob Morabito (May 6, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Not a good sign.



Hi nolotrippen--thanks so much for your kind reply!

And no, its not, a good sign, and sadly its how it ALWAYS is with just Hans Josef there as his partner George Stahl left. I and others who have complained to me have to pull teeth to get support. Its a damn shame, to be honest.

And its especially embarrassing to me as I had written a huge early review of the Original Xsample library, being used with Sibelius, which Hans had posted, and now can be found here: http://www.mediafire.com/file/svz97mywk89s085/XCE_Review.pdf/file, or at the Sibelius forum http://www.sibelius.com/cgi-bin/helpcenter/chat/chat.pl?com=thread&start=525614&groupid=3&&guest=1. I worke closely with them in the early days as believe it or not the original Solo Strings did NOT have any normal vib strings sounds in it , and nowhere did the literature say this.

All you had was the non vib versions, so the entire library was severely crippled and handicapped. You had to see what I had to go thru THEN with Hans to have it added!! Plus the dynamics only worked with the Stereo verion of the instruments.

And since then instruments have been released where the written dynamics do not work in Sibelius, and you need to spend at least 3-5 emails arguing with Hans to get it fixed as first he blames Sibelius and then he blames you.

Again, it was MUCH different when George Stahl was there with Hans..

So I went from an ardent supporter and recommender of this library, but as the support has become so painfully erratic, and getting yelled at by Hans in emails is NOT good for business, I have stopped recommending anything from him and even moreso telling those who ask me--as that review really brought me into contact with a lot of interested Sibelius people-- to stay away due to the extremey poor support and Hans temper.

The instruments in my opinion sound really good, but the whole experience of Hans and how poor support has become makes it something I cant in all honesty ever recommend again.

Thanks again nolentripper and youre response was very appreciated!

Bob


----------



## Bob Morabito (May 6, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> To answer your questions:
> I can't make you another price as mentioned in the shop.
> So why should I answer to your other questions?
> 
> ...


Hans--your reply is again showing what I spoke about before rt your anger in my two other posts here:

"I can't make you another price as mentioned in the shop.
So why should I answer to your other questions?"

Agan Hans as has been noted here by many others your site is very hard to navigate. Some other kind user let me know the answer to the price question which I really appreciated.

And as to "why you should answer to my other questions" I dont know what about me asking the price should preclude you from answering my other questions, and your tone really isnt professional here, but its EXACTLY what I and many others have experienced with you. 

It's because I, as a possibly interested buyer asked for clarifications, which you didnt reply to in my three emails, and posting twice here.

Of course you are free to NOT answer ANY question, based on anything you want, but you lost a sale here and I can never, and will never recommend ANY of your products again. Many sales were made based upon my review (quoted elsewhere here) and my recommendations, and earned respect especially with Sibelius users.

I see you finally did answer my questions after all of this and it would have been SOO much more professional and appreciated for you to have just answered them in my many emails and posting here before this.

Thank you.
Bob


----------



## Eloy (May 6, 2020)

I purchased the Xsample contemporary solo strings library this year. Starting with the solo cello - just to try out.....and wow.....it had a fantastic realistic sound quality. I was mad at myself for not buying the bundle. Contacted Hans....he offered a discount for the complete solo string library (Thank you Hans). Yes, there were questions I had that Hans answered through email.This is a very different library-not always easy to understand. But, once you get used to the libraries structure.....it is hard to beat.


----------



## Hans Josef (May 30, 2020)

A free update is now available for the Contemporary Solo Strings, the Vocalquartet Library and the whole Extended Editions.

release may 2020

Contemporary Solo Strings
- Preset "12 Marcato sfz Velocity" modified to emulate also "fp"
- updated to the latest extended edition scripting version

Vocalquartet
- some presets added
- updated to the latest extended edition scripting version

Extended Editions
- updated to the latest extended edition scripting version


----------



## ptram (May 30, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> A free update is now available for the Contemporary Solo Strings, the Vocalquartet Library and the whole Extended Editions.


Thank you for the update, Hans Josef!

Paolo


----------



## MaxOctane (May 30, 2020)

For anyone joining this thread and only seeing the complaints about support, I have to say: this is a *fantastic solo string library*, and perhaps my favorite (comparing to Spitfire Sacconi Quartet, Spitfire Solo Strings, Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings, Cinematic Studio Solo Strings, Chris Hein Solo Strings, and Afflatus's solos).

The levels are balanced between instruments are for all the articulations inside each instrument. This is in huge contrast with Sacconi Quartet, where the levels (and sometimes phase) are all over the place.

The tone is also great -- on the dry side but full of rosin and wood (unlike e.g., Chris Hein Solo Strings which are nicely balanced but just way too dry and sound pretty awful without some reverb). The articulations are excellent as well.

So, this seems to be a one-man company, and he made a fantastic product but comes up short on email support and the webshop. That's ok with me!!


----------



## Hans Josef (Jun 5, 2020)

I wanted to mention that I usually like to answer questions to Xsample Libraries in 24 hours. 
However, there are also weekends. And if one Email coming on Friday evening, it will be answered on Monday. If, like Bob Morabito, send his email twice over the weekend,
I think myself "what's that???" As he wanted to prove that I don't answer.
I'm sorry he didn't get along with the Xsample website.
The website will soon be revised.

Unfortunately, no one here has confirmed that I usually do support quickly. 
That's why I have no choice but to defend myself.

However, I am really happy about the feedback here on the Xsample Libraries!

The next product will be the saxophone family: Contemporary Saxophones Library.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> So, this seems to be a one-man company, and he made a fantastic product but comes up short on email support and the webshop. That's ok with me!!


I don’t know this company, and don’t have any experience with the library itself, but I do appreciate you pointing this out because I have been thinking the same thing, reading through the thread... It sounds very good, judging by the demos. How is the playability for you?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> I wanted to mention that I usually like to answer questions to Xsample Libraries in 24 hours.
> However, there are also weekends. And if one Email coming on Friday evening, it will be answered on Monday. If, like Bob Morabito, send his email twice over the weekend,
> I think myself "what's that???" As he wanted to prove that I don't answer.
> I'm sorry he didn't get along with the Xsample website.
> ...


I can totally imagine that is sometimes hard to satisfy anyone’s wishes and requests, in this day and age where people send “reminder” mails forwarding their own mails after four hours or something 

Your website is basically okay, but can be optimised for mobile devices and maybe needs some “de-cluttering”. Overall though I have found my way around it. The most important part (at least for me) is the quality of the sampled instruments. I have not had the chance to play with them yet, but I am very impressed thus far by your videos.

Keep it up and good luck!


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 5, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I don’t know this company, and don’t have any experience with the library itself, but I do appreciate you pointing this out because I have been thinking the same thing, reading through the thread... It sounds very good, judging by the demos. How is the playability for you?



Very good playability. I don't know if it automatically switches between long and short articulations, but I just load one of the longs and it responds just fine to short notes (can tweak later with the proper articulation for shorts).

I just noticed that the raw recordings are indeed quite dry, after turning down the reverb in the UI. But the dry samples take other reverbs quite well, for example EW Spaces 2.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> Very good playability. I don't know if it automatically switches between long and short articulations, but I just load one of the longs and it responds just fine to short notes (can tweak later with the proper articulation for shorts).
> 
> I just noticed that the raw recordings are indeed quite dry, after turning down the reverb in the UI. But the dry samples take other reverbs quite well, for example EW Spaces 2.


Thanks Max Octane. Very tempting library. Are there sales sometimes? The current times imply one has to invest wisely unfortunately.


----------



## Bob Morabito (Jun 5, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> > I wanted to mention that I usually like to answer questions to Xsample Libraries in 24 hours.
> > However, there are also weekends. And if one Email coming on Friday evening, it will be answered on Monday. If, like Bob Morabito, send his email twice over the weekend,
> > I think myself "what's that???" As he wanted to prove that I don't answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 5, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks Max Octane. Very tempting library. Are there sales sometimes? The current times imply one has to invest wisely unfortunately.



I don't recall any XSample sales, but I haven't tracked closely.

If you want to send me some midi or a Logic project, I can take a few minutes to render it to give you an idea of the sound...


----------



## ptram (Jun 6, 2020)

I've had some questions to ask, mostly about activation, and I’ve always received answers very quick by mail (usually within 24 hours). I'm very satisfied by the level of support.

It's good news that the web site will be remade, because it could be easier to navigate. This will also let more people access these excellent libraries.

Sales are infrequent, but there have been some. They don't usually happen at the same time as American holidays or general sale days.

The libraries are very well made and mostly unique. There are techniques you only find there. I don't know about playability, but for sequencing they are always very musical, but with that ascetic quality required by contemporary music. Don't expect they sound themselves alone, like 8dio libraries do. At the same time, they respond very well to what you ask them to do.

The announcement of a new sax library is not a good one in these times, because I know it will be, as usually, a must buy!

Paolo


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 4, 2020)

How does one get oriented with the Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings? Just picked this up and started playing with it. And there are all these buttons and drop down menus and it's not clear how any of it works. The manual is meager, and there is only one demo (on the YouTube page not the site) on functionality (legato, glisses and slides). (It's posted in the thread above.) I want to figure out how to set the instrument up in Logic so I can access the articulations via articulation sets. (I guess you use CC0. But then there are all these bank options I don't really understand how to access. I can access bank 1 of a set but none of the other banks.) And then I want to know what the utility of toggle mode is (since it's assigned a keyswitch, I presume it's important). Where is any of this documented?


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 4, 2020)

@Hans Josef The new site is a really nice upgrade... so much easier to find libraries and info.


----------



## richhickey (Aug 5, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> How does one get oriented with the Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings? Just picked this up and started playing with it. And there are all these buttons and drop down menus and it's not clear how any of it works. The manual is meager, and there is only one demo (on the YouTube page not the site) on functionality (legato, glisses and slides). (It's posted in the thread above.) I want to figure out how to set the instrument up in Logic so I can access the articulations via articulation sets. (I guess you use CC0. But then there are all these bank options I don't really understand how to access. I can access bank 1 of a set but none of the other banks.) And then I want to know what the utility of toggle mode is (since it's assigned a keyswitch, I presume it's important). Where is any of this documented?



Yeah, there's a lot there, and you won't need much/most of it unless you are doing fancier performance things, room walking etc, and the manual could be more thorough. You're on the right track with CC0 - 0-87 of that will get you to _all_ of the possible patches (as listed in the patch list in the manual), no need for banks etc. The banks are just for (manual) keyswitching - 3 keyswitches cycle the other 10, for 30 total. For triggering with an articulation set, you can just use CC0 and safely ignore them. I _think_ the toggle mode toggles the mode where you can turn on and off each sub-voice. Again, until you are making up your own patches inside this system you can safely ignore it. There is a lot of power exposed in the player though, almost like a higher-level sample player engine.

It's actually one of the easiest libraries to set up for articulation maps, especially given the number of articulations, because it always loads them all and maps them to CC0.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 5, 2020)

richhickey said:


> Yeah, there's a lot there, and you won't need much/most of it unless you are doing fancier performance things, room walking etc, and the manual could be more thorough. You're on the right track with CC0 - 0-87 of that will get you to _all_ of the possible patches (as listed in the patch list in the manual), no need for banks etc. The banks are just for (manual) keyswitching - 3 keyswitches cycle the other 10, for 30 total. For triggering with an articulation set, you can just use CC0 and safely ignore them. I _think_ the toggle mode toggles the mode where you can turn on and off each sub-voice. Again, until you are making up your own patches inside this system you can safely ignore it. There is a lot of power exposed in the player though, almost like a higher-level sample player engine.
> 
> It's actually one of the easiest libraries to set up for articulation maps, especially given the number of articulations, because it always loads them all and maps them to CC0.


Thanks! Yes, I also learned that the Extended Scripting document runs through most of the functionality. Oddly this document is not distributed with the instruments (you have to find it on the download page) nor is there any mention of it in the manual. I’m still not sure what the functionality is of the six slots for toggle mode. I’m guessing it’s a means of layering/morphing but the description is not clear. And I guess I’ll have to play with it and figure out how it might be useful to me.


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 31, 2020)

@Hans Josef is it possible to *disable* keyswitches? I keep accidentally changing the current articulation/preset, especially when playing the doublebass. Thank you!


----------



## giwro (Sep 11, 2020)

richhickey said:


> I wanted to give a heads up and first impressions on http://xsample.de/xsample%20contemporary%20solo%20strings.htm (Xsample Contemporary Solo Strings).
> 
> Apparently it was released last month (?) but I haven't heard anything about it here or elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Just bought it myself... so far very impressed. I have to walk away from the computer now, or I'll be here all night....

One question - it seems the instruments are not polyphonic - is there a way to change that, or do I need to use 2x instances for double stops?


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 11, 2020)

giwro said:


> Just bought it myself... so far very impressed. I have to walk away from the computer now, or I'll be here all night....
> 
> One question - it seems the instruments are not polyphonic - is there a way to change that, or do I need to use 2x instances for double stops?


You just have to click the legato button to turn it off.


----------



## giwro (Sep 12, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> You just have to click the legato button to turn it off.


Duh.

Talk about a quintessential noob question...  

It’s been so long since I’ve used much of anything Kontakt that I didn’t even think about that... wow.

Now, to put together an expression map for Dorico and try the bugger out! (unless some kind soul has already done one and is willing to share..)


----------



## Joulupukki (Sep 13, 2020)

I still own parts of meanwhile older Xsample Pro Sound Libraries which were sold by Best Service at that time in various formats (Akai and Gigastudio was important for me). Xsample has always been considered to deliver high quality sounds and I'm still a fan of this little sound company.


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 13, 2020)

Any sales coming up?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 13, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Any sales coming up?


A holiday sale in Q4 most likely. Typically 20% off I’ve learned in my research


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 13, 2020)

Joulupukki said:


> I still own parts of meanwhile older Xsample Pro Sound Libraries which were sold by Best Service at that time in various formats (Akai and Gigastudio was important for me). Xsample has always been considered to deliver high quality sounds and I'm still a fan of this little sound company.


Yes. I have bought XCSS and then went on and bought Complete Bundle + organ, clarinet A, french horns and tubas. Gorgeous libraries. Real triple A stuff.


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 17, 2020)

Does anyone know the size (MBytes) of the XSample Complete 4 Solo Strings library?
Thanks


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 18, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> I wanted to mention that I usually like to answer questions to Xsample Libraries in 24 hours.
> However, there are also weekends. And if one Email coming on Friday evening, it will be answered on Monday. If, like Bob Morabito, send his email twice over the weekend,
> I think myself "what's that???" As he wanted to prove that I don't answer.
> I'm sorry he didn't get along with the Xsample website.
> ...


Hi there,
Loving the sound of Complete 4 Solo Strings.
Can you tell me how much hard disk space is occupied by this library?

Thanks


----------



## Hans Josef (Sep 18, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> @Hans Josef is it possible to *disable* keyswitches? I keep accidentally changing the current articulation/preset, especially when playing the doublebass. Thank you!


Please load the attached keyswitch setup (No_KS.nka) to have no keyswitches.

No_KS.nka


----------



## Hans Josef (Sep 18, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hi there,
> Loving the sound of Complete 4 Solo Strings.
> Can you tell me how much hard disk space is occupied by this library?
> 
> Thanks


Complete Part 4 Solo Strings:
3,5 GB
7678 Samples

Contemporary Solo Strings:
6,1 / 9,15 GB
13095 Samples


----------



## Hans Josef (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm very busy with the Contemporary Saxophones. I'm only looking from time to time at this forum. But customer emails will be answered within 24h.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> I'm very busy with the Contemporary Saxophones.


Cool!! Looking forward to those.


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 18, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> Complete Part 4 Solo Strings:
> 3,5 GB
> 7678 Samples
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Hans. I've plenty of space on my PC-Workstation for it.

Can you tell me if there is likely to be a sale coming up in the next few weeks / months? I'd like to add Strings to my Christmas list, or possibly my birthday wish list ?


----------



## Hans Josef (Sep 18, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> Thanks for the info Hans. I've plenty of space on my PC-Workstation for it.
> 
> Can you tell me if there is likely to be a sale coming up in the next few weeks / months? I'd like to add Strings to my Christmas list, or possibly my birthday wish list ?


I'm sorry this is unsure this year, but perharps there will be a special for the Complete Parts. For new libraries we have normally no discount.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

While you’re here... should I reserve some Christmas budget for some gorgeous modern sounding contemporary saxes?


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 18, 2020)

Hans Josef said:


> I'm sorry this is unsure this year, but perhaps there will be a special for the Complete Parts. For new libraries we have normally no discount.


Ok, I couldn't resist and just purchased Complete 4 - Solo Strings. Can't wait to try these out. But guess I need to be patient and await the download links.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> Ok, I couldn't resist and just purchased Complete 4 - Solo Strings. Can't wait to try these out. But guess I need to be patient and await the download links.


Typically they arrive fast. But keep in mind Hans Josef runs this business alone and he too has a friday afternoon right now.. You are in for a great weekend! I have all of Complete now and I’m loving it


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Typically they arrive fast. But keep in mind Hans Josef runs this business alone and he too has a friday afternoon right now.. You are in for a great weekend! I have all of Complete now and I’m loving it


Thanks for the re-assurance. 
I was quite happy to wait, but upon returning to the studio with a cuppa in hand to settle in to finishing a project, I have just noticed the download links that have popped in to my InBox. Yay!! 
Time to multi-task ...


----------



## method1 (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm really interested in these, how dry are the samples?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

method1 said:


> I'm really interested in these, how dry are the samples?


Dry. The way I like them. Think Chris Hein. “Gründlich” sampling, phase aligned and pretty much quality controlled to the max.


----------



## method1 (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Dry. The way I like them. Think Chris Hein. “Gründlich” sampling, phase aligned and pretty much quality controlled to the max.



Great, thanks for the info, sounds like they will pair nicely with Dimension Strings.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

They pretty much sound as gorgeous as Hans Josef plays them in his demos. That timpani demo and the A Clarinet demo are very good in showing off the sound of the actual libraries out of the box...


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

method1 said:


> Great, thanks for the info, sounds like they will pair nicely with Dimension Strings.


Yes. German and Austrian quality products. Should work well, sound-wise.


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 18, 2020)

All was going well. Files downloaded and I have run the install app that comes with it. But now when I try opening ny of the instruments I get the Kontakt window prompting me to point it to the correct sample folder. I've tried all folders, but it won't load. I've re-downloaded the files, but still getting the same error.
Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

That’s unfortunate... I have not encountered this, no. Maybe best send Hans Josef an email.


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 18, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> All was going well. Files downloaded and I have run the install app that comes with it. But now when I try opening ny of the instruments I get the Kontakt window prompting me to point it to the correct sample folder. I've tried all folders, but it won't load. I've re-downloaded the files, but still getting the same error.
> Has anyone else had this issue?


Ignore that - its started working fine after I rebooted. Sounds wonderful


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> Ignore that - its started working fine after I rebooted. Sounds wonderful


Yea! Enjoy!


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 26, 2020)

Well. Damn. Another string contender to consider. I have SF Sacconi strings and 8dio intimite strings, and have been looking for something more. I think these Xsample contemporary or even just the normal strings may do the trick here. Anyone have both ? And if so, thoughts on differences? (I just read the whole thread btw)


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

nowimhere said:


> Well. Damn. Another string contender to consider. I have SF Sacconi strings and 8dio intimite strings, and have been looking for something more. I think these Xsample contemporary or even just the normal strings may do the trick here. Anyone have both ? And if so, thoughts on differences? (I just read the whole thread btw)


I happen to have both and prefer the newer XCSS. I do not have Sacconi, but do have 8dio Intimate Studio Strings, which are cool and also completely different from XCSS.


----------



## CT (Nov 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I happen to have both and prefer the newer XCSS. I do not have Sacconi, but do have 8dio Intimate Studio Strings, which are cool and also completely different from XCSS.



As a seemingly enthusiastic Xsample user, do you have any Xsamples of them in action? I am curious in particular to hear how the scripted legato holds up, as I think there's a lot of untapped potential in that technique.


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 26, 2020)

Mike T said:


> As a seemingly enthusiastic Xsample user, do you have any Xsamples of them in action? I am curious in particular to hear how the scripted legato holds up, as I think there's a lot of untapped potential in that technique.



This isn't the contemporary, this is the older one. But hot damn what an example:


----------



## CT (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes, thank you. Quite promising for something outputted from Finale!


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 26, 2020)

I find the scripted legato hit or miss to be honest. Sometimes it works really well. Better than some recorded legato. Then for other passages I just can’t get it to work at all. On the whole though I’ll still take recorded legato to this scripted legato. Even given that, I do like these instruments quite a lot. Just lots of articulations not available in other libraries. The shorts are better on the whole than the longs, at least in the contexts I’ve been using them. I also like the sound of them with the first desk violin from Spitfire Solo Strings. That instrument along with the violin, viola, and cello from XCSS have made a good quartet combination for a couple of pieces I’ve been working on.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Nov 26, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I find the scripted legato hit or miss to be honest. Sometimes it works really well. Better than some recorded legato. Then for other passages I just can’t get it to work at all. On the whole though I’ll still take recorded legato to this scripted legato. Even given that, I do like these instruments quite a lot. Just lots of articulations not available in other libraries. The shorts are better on the whole than the longs, at least in the contexts I’ve been using them. I also like the sound of them with the first desk violin from Spitfire Solo Strings. That instrument along with the violin, viola, and cello from XCSS have made a good quartet combination for a couple of pieces I’ve been working on.



I'd be very curious to hear how those all blend together, if you have any interest in putting them up once they're finished!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

Mike T said:


> As a seemingly enthusiastic Xsample user, do you have any Xsamples of them in action? I am curious in particular to hear how the scripted legato holds up, as I think there's a lot of untapped potential in that technique.


To answer both questions:

- I have many examples / sketches but those are hardly shareable, my actual composing skills or the lack thereof make me hesitant to share them at the moment. They wouldn’t do XSample any justice. I hope to be able to make some better snippets of audio / video and share those here in the not too distant future though. I have expressed plans to make a proper walkthrough video, which due to all sort of personal problems have yet to be realized unfortunately. All I can say is bear with me, at this point.

- As for the legato, I agree largely with @jbuhler - they are pretty damn good. Although the shorts may indeed be the strong point of both string libraries, I have to say I do like the sustains too. Like most solo strings libraries, the legato patches need work and TLC in the DAW. In that sense I am a firm believer in @ism ‘s “circle of sweet spots” explanation. There is no one library to rule them all. But XCSS and Complete Part 4 both should be part of the conversation, alongside Spitfire, Embertone, Chris Hein, Emotional and others, as they excel in their part of the circle of sweet spots.


----------



## Vardaro (Dec 2, 2020)

OT, but I just got the Concert Organ. Superb!


----------



## spoilthechild (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow. It sounds so beautiful. I can't believe I had never heard of XSamples before. It's also good to hear from some reviews here that it blends with VSL, the scripted legato sounds nice, the instrument is playable, and that it isn't hard on the CPU. (I may have missed other points--pros and cons?) Nevertheless, definitely in my wish list!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 3, 2020)

spoilthechild said:


> Wow. It sounds so beautiful. I can't believe I had never heard of XSamples before. It's also good to hear from some reviews here that it blends with VSL, the scripted legato sounds nice, the instrument is playable, and that it isn't hard on the CPU. (I may have missed other points--pros and cons?) Nevertheless, definitely in my wish list!


XCSS sounds great, especially the shorts and extended articulations. It also has a ton of articulations. I would say the legato is just ok, but more than usable. The long articulations need a lot of crafting to sound natural. And the libraries on the whole have a steeper learning curve than most and a lot of idiosyncrasies that I find irritating because it makes them difficult to use with other libraries. On the very positive side, the instruments can be tweaked easily and quite extensively.


----------



## spoilthechild (Dec 3, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> XCSS sounds great, especially the shorts and extended articulations. It also has a ton of articulations. I would say the legato is just ok, but more than usable. The long articulations need a lot of crafting to sound natural. And the libraries on the whole have a steeper learning curve than most and a lot of idiosyncrasies that I find irritating because it makes them difficult to use with other libraries. On the very positive side, the instruments can be tweaked easily and quite extensively.



Thank you for your thoughts, jbuhler. Good to hear your points. I had a steep learning curve with VSL (and am actually still trying to get to know it better as I'm not that plugin-savvy) though, I'm thinking, that maybe like VSL, XCSS might also be worth the steep curve given that the samples sound so good and that it has lots of articulations? May I also ask if the legato being, as you said, more than usable, would allow the violin to stand alone (that is, play a purely solo performance that sounds good and believable enough)? I'm not sure if I've been exposed to enough string libraries (but I think I have been with all my online research the past years), but this is the first time or maybe one of the few times I've heard samples this stunning (notwithstanding the legato aspect which seems not to be that bad at all as you and others have said).


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 3, 2020)

spoilthechild said:


> Thank you for your thoughts, jbuhler. Good to hear your points. I had a steep learning curve with VSL (and am actually still trying to get to know it better as I'm not that plugin-savvy) though, I'm thinking, that maybe like VSL, XCSS might also be worth the steep curve given that the samples sound so good and that it has lots of articulations? May I also ask if the legato being, as you said, more than usable, would allow the violin to stand alone (that is, play a purely solo performance that sounds good and believable enough)? I'm not sure if I've been exposed to enough string libraries (but I think I have been with all my online research the past years), but this is the first time or maybe one of the few times I've heard samples this stunning (notwithstanding the legato aspect which seems not to be that bad at all as you and others have said).


It’s ok. But to be honest for lyrical stuff I replace it with other solo strings. I’ve had reasonable luck pairing the first chair violin of Spitfire Solo Strings with the violin, viola, and cello of XCSS to form a quartet.

it’s possible that as I work with the library more that I’ll be able to draw out a better lyrical tone for extended spans. But right now I don’t find I can lean on the instruments for that kind of thing. Here and there is fine, especially if you are just using it as an aid for writing; the longer the passage and the more instruments you need to be lyrical in tone, the more challenging it gets. (And again this might be in part because I’m still working through the learning curve on these instruments.)

They do repeated note passages very well, especially considering the libraries don’t have a huge number of round robins. Lots of subtle dynamic shadings but also the ability to swap in several different but similar short articulations.


----------



## spoilthechild (Dec 4, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> It’s ok. But to be honest for lyrical stuff I replace it with other solo strings. I’ve had reasonable luck pairing the first chair violin of Spitfire Solo Strings with the violin, viola, and cello of XCSS to form a quartet.
> 
> it’s possible that as I work with the library more that I’ll be able to draw out a better lyrical tone for extended spans. But right now I don’t find I can lean on the instruments for that kind of thing. Here and there is fine, especially if you are just using it as an aid for writing; the longer the passage and the more instruments you need to be lyrical in tone, the more challenging it gets. (And again this might be in part because I’m still working through the learning curve on these instruments.)
> 
> They do repeated note passages very well, especially considering the libraries don’t have a huge number of round robins. Lots of subtle dynamic shadings but also the ability to swap in several different but similar short articulations.



Thank you again for your additional thoughts and for answering my question clearly in detail. After your explanation, i now get the idea about the lyrical tone challenge. Truly, that is an important thing to consider. It's good to know, though, that replacing the main solo instrument with a suitable candidate from another library (hopefully I'll be as lucky as you and get to find one from my libraries) and combining it with the rest of the instruments from XCSS would still be able to produce a nice sound. I guess that's okay since most of us do often find ourselves mixing and matching libraries. You're right, maybe there's more to discover about the instrument after further studies/experimentations. Your good news on repeated notes and dynamic shadings is a plus as well. I guess that makes XCSS still a definite to-buy for me. Thanks a lot again for your thoughts on XCSS!


----------



## cmpsrX (Apr 3, 2021)

Does anybody know what to do after buying the library? I know it's weekend (and Easter) but should I wait for a reply from xSample or is something that I should do after paying? 

I thank you in advance!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 3, 2021)

You get a mail with download links. May take 30 minutes or so. Maybe more if you’re not in the Berlin timezone 

It may very well be a manual procedure, I am not sure. But I know from personal experience that there is a slight delay. Congratulations with your purchase. Those strings are just gorgeous!


----------



## cmpsrX (Apr 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You get a mail with download links. May take 30 minutes or so. Maybe more if you’re not in the Berlin timezone
> 
> It maybe a manual procedure, I am not sure. But I know from personal experience that there is a slight delay. Congratulations with your purchase. Those strings are just gorgeous!


Oh... ok. I bought them last night, but probably because it's Easter it will be a longer delay. Thanks a lot for replying! I'm really happy of the purchase too!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 3, 2021)

cmpsrX said:


> Oh... ok. I bought them last night, but probably because it's Easter it will be a longer delay. Thanks a lot for replying! I'm really happy of the purchase too!


Yes probably that’s the reason...

Anyway. Those links are to be stored for times you may need to do a redownload. The mail should look like this:


----------



## Hans Josef (Apr 16, 2021)

cmpsrX said:


> Oh... ok. I bought them last night, but probably because it's Easter it will be a longer delay. Thanks a lot for replying! I'm really happy of the purchase too!


It was not a delay because of Easter. The mail couldn't be found by the customer.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 16, 2021)

Hans Josef said:


> It was not a delay because of Easter. The mail couldn't be found by the customer.


Hans Josef, thanks for the sale! 
Hey everyone! There’s the mid april sale, go buy this genius’ stuff!


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hey everyone! There’s the mid april sale, go buy this genius’ stuff!


Quite right. Anyone here looking looking for that hidden gem of quality over marketing and fanciness, this is it. The Contemporary Solo Strings are unreasonably good.


----------



## biomuse (Apr 16, 2021)

Could someone clue me in on the differences between Contemporary Solo Strings and the older Solo Strings product that is included with complete? Because listening to the demos and looking at the patch listings, they both seem to include a rather large set of non-traditional techniques and seem generally similar in features - what are the advantages of the newer release?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

biomuse said:


> Could someone clue me in on the differences between Contemporary Solo Strings and the older Solo Strings product that is included with complete? Because listening to the demos and looking at the patch listings, they both seem to include a rather large set of non-traditional techniques and seem generally similar in features - what are the advantages of the newer release?


They are both excellent and comprehensive solo strings packages. The XCSS recordings are newer and Hans Josef recorded a different bunch of players. They differ slightly sonically, but honestly they’re both excellent choices. That being said I recommend XCSS, unless you are also planning to get more “Parts” of “Complete” in which case it can make more sense (economically) to just get the entire collection, and “settle” for the equally good but slightly “older” Complete Solo Strings.


----------



## biomuse (Apr 18, 2021)

May I ask for how long the Spring Sale continues?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 18, 2021)

biomuse said:


> May I ask for how long the Spring Sale continues?


It’s not on the website so I guess noone can answer this.


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 18, 2021)

I have been trying to find out how to get on the mailing list. Made a few attempts to find it on the site but no go.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 18, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> I have been trying to find out how to get on the mailing list. Made a few attempts to find it on the site but no go.


I don’t think this sale was announced at all, other than just appearing in the actual shop


----------



## biomuse (Apr 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It’s not on the website so I guess noone can answer this.


I suppose @Hans Josef himself could. 😄


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 18, 2021)

biomuse said:


> I suppose @Hans Josef himself could. 😄


Likely


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 18, 2021)

Would be nice.


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I don’t think this sale was announced at all, other than just appearing in the actual shop


Interesting. Went back and the sale was there but it doesn't seem to apply the discount when I add the goods and it takes me to PayPal.

I assume the sale is store wide. I added those badass saxes to the cart hoping to get my Colin Stetson on but no work.


----------



## biomuse (Apr 18, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> Interesting. Went back and the sale was there but it doesn't seem to apply the discount when I add the goods and it takes me to PayPal.
> 
> I assume the sale is store wide. I added those badass saxes to the cart hoping to get my Colin Stetson on but no work.


Nope, they’re too recently released. Look at i.e., Contemporary Strings to see the difference: sale price is listed there.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 18, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> I assume the sale is store wide.


I’m afraid that assumption is wrong.


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Grymt (Sep 12, 2021)

giwro said:


> Now, to put together an expression map for Dorico and try the bugger out! (unless some kind soul has already done one and is willing to share..)


Did you find or build an expression map for Dorico? As I am now looking for that kind soul too


----------



## giwro (Sep 13, 2021)

Grymt said:


> Did you find or build an expression map for Dorico? As I am now looking for that kind soul too


I wish..

I did start on a map, but due to the complexity of the instrument, I didn’t get very far. What little I did suggests that while it works very well, the map itself needs to reflect the complexity of the instrument…. Maybe I’ll revisit it this winter when I have some time.


----------



## Grymt (Sep 14, 2021)

giwro said:


> I wish..
> 
> I did start on a map, but due to the complexity of the instrument, I didn’t get very far. What little I did suggests that while it works very well, the map itself needs to reflect the complexity of the instrument…. Maybe I’ll revisit it this winter when I have some time.


Thanks for your reply Giwro. I wish you a lot of free time  but of course not more than you like.


----------



## ptram (Sep 14, 2021)

Grymt said:


> Did you find or build an expression map for Dorico? As I am now looking for that kind soul too


If it is just to select the presets, isn't it just a matter of sending a Program Change or a Control Change message, to select from a flat list?

Paolo


----------



## giwro (Sep 15, 2021)

ptram said:


> If it is just to select the presets, isn't it just a matter of sending a Program Change or a Control Change message, to select from a flat list?
> 
> Paolo


It is, but the presets are many… I did a basic setup, but would like to spend more time and add the rest


----------



## metalcat (Oct 17, 2021)

How do you download a purchased library from Xsample? Just bought this contemporary cello but don't see any links or instructions. Their website is really terrible


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 17, 2021)

metalcat said:


> How do you download a purchased library from Xsample? Just bought this contemporary cello but don't see any links or instructions. Their website is really terrible


You’ll receive an email with links to a download. Hans Josef is a one man band, so it may take a little while.


----------



## metalcat (Oct 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You’ll receive an email with links to a download. Hans Josef is a one man band, so it may take a little while.


Oh, ok then. Thanks! But it would be nice to provide at least minimum info about this on the site. As well as some audio demos to hear


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 17, 2021)

metalcat said:


> Oh, ok then. Thanks! But it would be nice to provide at least minimum info about this on the site. As well as some audio demos to hear


Hey, I do not own the site nor have any influence whatsoever on Xsample’s business. I do understand what you’re saying, for whatever that’s worth.

All I can offer is my personal experience, which is based on acquiring almost all Xsample libraries. There are currently three I do NOT own. So… yes: sometimes (especially over the course of a weekend) response times will be a bit longer than we’re used to. Hans Josef is a performing professional musician and a professor, so chances are he is actually performing  And yes: the installation process can be a tad more complicated than for other Kontakt libraries (you’ll see haha), but once you get past that at least you’ll end up with a really good musical instrument. Keeping that in mind may offer some consolation


----------



## Hans Josef (Oct 17, 2021)

metalcat said:


> How do you download a purchased library from Xsample? Just bought this contemporary cello but don't see any links or instructions. Their website is really terrible


I did not perform this weekend. I'm more a "season" pianist.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 17, 2021)

Hans Josef said:


> I did not perform this weekend. I'm more a "season" pianist.


I bet you did play your Steinway Model B this weekend though 

Btw, last sunday I attended a little woodwind concert performed by Groningen conservatoire students, and I was able to talk to some of the performers and composers and one of them told me he used the Xsample clarinet and alto sax samples in his original mock-ups.


----------



## nowimhere (Oct 17, 2021)

And here I am still trying to find where all the articulations are and assign them lol

Its a great lib. I love what is preloaded, but being able to figure out how to load from the 30 or so articulations provided would be even more amazing


----------



## Hans Josef (Oct 18, 2021)

You can find a description in the "extended scripting documentation" here:






downloads







www.xsample.de





I'm sorry, the name "extended scripting" is perharps a little bit misleading.


----------



## ok_tan (Oct 21, 2021)

@Hans Josef i want to change the individual sounds via CC 0....no problem to send CC 0 from my daw to kontakt. but in kontakt i need to connect automation to the instrument, but i can not find how to do that.
what knob or slider in the instrument needs to be connected to CC0 for sound/preset change?
thanks


----------



## ok_tan (Oct 22, 2021)

ignore the above post please: found it.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 31, 2021)

@Hans Josef, are you planning to release a playback template for Dorico? Would seem natural since you provide the other 3...


----------



## ptram (Jan 26, 2022)

@Hans Josef , I'm examining your Cubase expression maps for your Contemporary Strings and AIL Extended Edition libraries.

I noticed that you privileged the patches controlled by Velocity, instead of those controlled by MW.

Is there a reason for this? Personally, I prefer to control my patches via CC1 (to give them movement, and to do dynamic crescendo/diminuendo). But would you suggest against replacing the Velocity patches with the MW ones in the expression maps?

Paolo


----------

